# AE Walnut Strands with chinos?



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

The Walnut Strands are one of the finest shoes I've ever had the pleasure to own. Unfortunately, I have a hard time fitting them into my wardrobe routine. The only time I've worn them at work is when I have these very light, almost tan dress slacks.

I haven't seen much about it here but has anyone tried wearing them with regular khakis and stone color chinos? or do the shoes overwhelm the pants in those cases?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe not with stone chinos, though, but with darker khaki trousers they would create a nice line and be a pretty elegant choice.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> The Walnut Strands are one of the finest shoes I've ever had the pleasure to own. Unfortunately, I have a hard time fitting them into my wardrobe routine...


This is exactly why I don't own shoes of this color - they look great, until I have to pair them with clothing! I would only wear them with khaki-colored chinos...


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

I wear my walnut McAllisters, Lombards, and Shelton with just about anything but black. They look great with khaki, navy, olive, and even gray (not very light gray though). If the chinos are a light stone (almost white), that might be a bit much. I find the walnut color to go with just about everything.

Chris


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I wear mine with chinos as long as the chinos have a nice crease, are on the slim side, and are not too light of a color - no stone or white chinos with my walnut strands. Blues, darker khakis, browns, and some olives all work fine IMO with the strand. I could even see them being paired with red or eggplant if one is so inclined.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

hohne1 said:


> I wear my walnut McAllisters, Lombards, and Shelton with just about anything but black. They look great with khaki, navy, olive, and even gray (not very light gray though). If the chinos are a light stone (almost white), that might be a bit much. I find the walnut color to go with just about everything.
> 
> Chris


Because of this guideline that many people follow that the shoes should be darker than the pants, I have only worn them with the light tan and would consider the stone. I feel that the color of the khakis would be too close a match for the walnut strands.

Wearing these shoes with the darker chinos would bring too much attention to my feet I think. Yes I know they are beautiful shoes but then I just want to wear them not have them stand out so much.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I wouldn't make a habit of wearing them with navy. khaki/tan is perfect. Grays are good too, though unlike hohne1, I would stay away from darker grays, instead of lighter ones. Medium-light gray is perfect for the Strand and Shelton.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hohne1 said:


> I wear my walnut McAllisters, Lombards, and Shelton with just about anything but black. They look great with khaki, navy, olive, and even gray (not very light gray though). If the chinos are a light stone (almost white), that might be a bit much. I find the walnut color to go with just about everything.
> 
> Chris


+1. In complete agreement...this is how I roll! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Yes, absolutely.*



jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> Because of this guideline that many people follow that the shoes should be darker than the pants, I have only worn them with the light tan and would consider the stone. I feel that the color of the khakis would be too close a match for the walnut strands.
> 
> Wearing these shoes with the darker chinos would bring too much attention to my feet I think. Yes I know they are beautiful shoes but then I just want to wear them not have them stand out so much.


I wear walnut Strands, and chestnut EG Chelsaes, and other medium and light brown dress shoes with almost every kind and color of long pants. (Don't tell Andy, but I even wear them with Levi's.)

I do, however, wear reatively dark socks with them. Tan colored shoes and light socks are too matchy-matchy and bring to mind the San Fernando Valley or a small town country club.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

hohne1 said:


> If the chinos are a light stone (almost white), that might be a bit much. I find the walnut color to go with just about everything.
> 
> Chris


Could you explain why this would be a bit much? It would seem that the walnut would still be darker than the pants and would therefore still look acceptable.

Btw, i decided to wear my Strands with some olive Clark BB chinos today:biggrin:


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> Could you explain why this would be a bit much? It would seem that the walnut would still be darker than the pants and would therefore still look acceptable.
> 
> Btw, i decided to wear my Strands with some olive Clark BB chinos today:biggrin:


With almost white slacks, I prefer a very light-colored shoe - i.e. sand suede bucks. I also tend to go with a more casual shoe with almost white slacks. With near white slacks, the walnut color wouldn't be so bad, but the style of the McAllister doesn't match up well with near white with me.

Good choice with the olive slacks - I think the walnut McAllisters look great with olive.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> Could you explain why this would be a bit much? It would seem that the walnut would still be darker than the pants and would therefore still look acceptable.
> 
> Btw, i decided to wear my Strands with some olive Clark BB chinos today:biggrin:


My first rection was that the socks look good, in that by being light colored, they contrast with the slacks and the shoes. And the pattern adds to the contrast, working well with the uniform color of the slacks. On looking again my reluctance to wear more or less white socks with anything but athletic shoes came to the fore.

I realize that an aversion to white socks may be a personal rather than generally held preference. But visualizing the shoe/slack combination with, say, argyle socks having some dark colored areas, or a pair of Alex's more colorful offerings, or even plain dark colored socks, looks better in my mind's eye.

What color were the other clothes you wore?

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

I think the camera did not capture the pants or socks colors well. 
The socks are more like a khaki/camel than the picture leads you to believe (definitely not white). The pants are more olive also than the picture shows.
I'm wearing a grey button down Heathered Twill Double Tattersall Sport Shirt from BB.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Too dressy for chinos, IMO.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Probably not. Too dark. Too much contrast. 

Well, yeah -- I didn't want to say so, but also too dressy... 

I'm going to suede and pebble with cotton slacks for biz.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

statboy said:


> I wouldn't make a habit of wearing them with navy.


Why not? I wear them with everything from navy to charcoal to dove grey. In fact, I can't think of a think I wouldn't wear my Walnut McAllisters with (the only black suit I wear is a dinner suit).



jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> Could you explain why this would be a bit much? It would seem that the walnut would still be darker than the pants and would therefore still look acceptable.
> 
> Btw, i decided to wear my Strands with some olive Clark BB chinos today:biggrin:


jwa: are those the shell strands? They sure look like it. If so, they're even more versatile than the standard walnut calf shoes and they are a more muted shade and not so bright. Wear with EVERYTHING!


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Twizz these are not the shell strands. About a year ago, desperate to widen the versatility of the shoes with what I have in my wardrobe, I applied a little light burgundy shoe cream and voila!

Twizz, is there any color slacks you can think of that these wouldn't go with? how about a dark brown? Do you wear yours with chinos of all colors too or just slacks?


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

hohne1 said:


> I wear my walnut McAllisters, Lombards, and Shelton with just about anything but black. They look great with khaki, navy, olive, and even gray (not very light gray though). If the chinos are a light stone (almost white), that might be a bit much. I find the walnut color to go with just about everything.
> 
> Chris


Another +1.. but I wear them occasionally with stone chinos in the summer months.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I concur with Dr. Libourel’s opinion that the Strand is too dressy for chinos. Because it is a light brown, walnut is an informal color; however it is a rather formal closed lace style. A medallion cap toe balmoral, also called a half brogue, follows only the cap toe, perforated cap toe, and plain toe bals in formality. These are the styles traditionally worn with suits on serious occasions. There is a certain incongruity in a shoe with an informal color in a formal style, and both factors should be considered when determining an appropriate ensemble. Although others may differ, when taking into consideration both the color and style, IMO the walnut Strand is most appropriate with an informal summer suit in tan gabardine, also appropriate are suits in linen and cotton.

Chinos by their very nature are quite informal and almost always a blucher is appropriate. If one does want to wear a medallion toe bal with them it is best to go with a shoe that is designed to be informal, the Kiowa seems best to me, although the Elgin, in waxy leather with contrast stitching would seem to go with pressed cotton pants and a button down shirt. 

In short, because of its informal color and formal style the walnut Strand is somewhat a niche shoe and when wearing chinos, if one’s wardrobe has more suitable alternatives than an alternative is best chosen. If one’s wardrobe does not have a better alternative than one must go with what one has.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

I wear my Strands (Shell brown and walnut) and Walnut calf with all manner of wool trousers in natural colors (from solid to patterns).
For Chino's I stick with loafers or chuka boots.


----------



## Dr.teatime (Jul 24, 2011)

^ ^ what he said


----------



## nakia (Mar 8, 2012)

I wear mine with chinos too!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I wear this shoe with: 1) tan or khaki trousers and a sport coat; 2) tan suits of all materials; 3) navy linen suits; 4) light gray tropical wool trousers and a sport coat.

The last two options probably are not the best options, they're just the best ones I have at the moment. I would not wear them with chinos unless it were absolutely necessary, for the reasons stated by Mr. Kirshner.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Funny you mention tan or khaki trousers, I decided to wear my Strands with such pants today and I think this is a good look for these shoes


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd wear them with anything but black, white or reds (if I wore them). For that matter, I don't wear pure white or black chinos either. So I'm good to go with my Strands with all my chinos. Btw, they look especially good with shades of olive or British tan.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry in advance for the off-topic question:

Are walnut colored shoes for daytime wear only?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

M Go Crimson said:


> Sorry in advance for the off-topic question:
> 
> Are walnut colored shoes for daytime wear only?


Black after 1800.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> I'd wear them with anything but black, white or reds (if I wore them). For that matter, I don't wear pure white or black chinos either. So I'm good to go with my Strands with all my chinos. Btw, they look especially good with shades of olive or British tan.


Salty, nice to see you back.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Orsini said:


> Black after 1800.


 Even for casual settings?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

M Go Crimson said:


> Even for casual settings?


The way I see it: If you're getting dressed to go to something after 6 pm, put on black shoes. If you're not staying in the clothes you wore during the day, then just stick with what you have on.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

M Go Crimson said:


> Even for casual settings?


The convention of black shoes after 6 originated in an era in which men changed clothes for dinner and one of the practical reasons to change clothes for dinner was that the primary mode of transportation at the time was the horse. So, change clothes and smell nice. Today we have the automobile and men do not necessarily change clothes for dinner; and those that change clothes after work usually take off the suit and put on chinos.

Still, the black shoes after 6 tradition has not gone away, (at least not from men who appreciate tradition), but as a practical matter is now limited to significant social events outside the home. A trip to the mall is not significant to follow the tradition but an evening at the symphony is. Speaking only for myself, if an event is significant enough to wear a suit after 6 it is with black bamoral shoes. If I am wearing a blazer or odd jacket it will also be with black shoes, but shoes of a less formal style, bluchers or monk straps. In the evening I also usually wear gray pants with the blazer or odd jacket , whereas in the day I might wear tan or olive with brown shoes. On the other hand I do not wear black shoes with khakis, chinos or the like.

This raises the question, how do others observe or disregard this tradition?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Salty, nice to see you back.


Always wonderful to see a Saltydog post - I was starting to get worried that we might have lost another AAAC legend!


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Always wonderful to see a Saltydog post - I was starting to get worried that we might have lost another AAAC legend!


Agreed, especially since I agree with him. :smile:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

M Go Crimson said:


> Even for casual settings?


Depends.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Orsini said:


> Depends.


Are adult diapers trad?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Bricktop said:


> Are adult diapers trad?


Ask a Trad.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Orsini said:


> Depends.


 Burger and drinks while watching some hockey at the local pub?


----------

